# highlights help!



## minerva (May 18, 2007)

I need help deciding how to color my hair!

I'm planning to re-highlight my hair this week (hopefully Sunday). My mom is doing it (she's a certified pro hairstylist), but she refuses to dye it, as she thinks it looks too "cheap" in comparison to highlights, which take more work and are more expensive. We struck an agreement that, as there usually is a lot of dye left over, she'd let me color the bottom layer of my hair.

However, I'm now trying to decide how I want to place my highlights. I usually get them in moderately thin strips that're evenly spaced. I kind of want something different, though; any suggestions? (My highlights will be a reddish/golden brown color)

Here's how my hair looks currently:











Pictures of examples would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------

